# ChildNode via XPath ansprechen



## Highttower (4. Jan 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche eine große XML-Datei (Datenbank Dump [18 GB]) in Java einzulesen und zu verarbeiten.

Und stoße momentan bei trivalen Dingen wie z.B. ChildNodes per Knoten Namen statt Index anzusprechen auf erhebliche Probleme!

Folgendes habe ich bisher herausgefunden:

Nach ner Stunde suchen bin ich auf dieses CodeSnipet gestoßen:


```
private NodeList getNodeList(String xpathAusdruck, org.w3c.dom.Document doc) throws Exception
	{	
		XPath xpath = XPathFactory.newInstance().newXPath();
		// XPath Query for showing all nodes value
		XPathExpression expr = xpath.compile(xpathAusdruck);

		Object result = expr.evaluate(doc, XPathConstants.NODESET);
		NodeList nodes = (NodeList) result;
		
		return nodes;
	}
```

Mein Problem hier dran ist, das wenn ich Nodes und nicht Dokumente ansprechen will. Hierfür finde ich nix. 

Nehme alles was ich kriegen kann auch gern lmgtfu Links (ich benutze bestimmt nur google falsch [kann mir nicht vorstellen das es sowas in Java nicht gibt]).

Vielen Dank,

Tobi

PS: Entschuldigung für die doofe Frage, ich häng aber grad echt dran fest. Der Post ist mir doch sehr peinlich 

EDIT:
Ich arbeite jetzt mit dem Document und IndexOf und baue jetzt XPath ausdrücke ala "/rootNode/child[1]/table[124]/item[167178]/text()" immer neu zusammen ... 

Wenn jemand ne Lösung / nen Lösungsansatz für:

"Ich übergebe table[124] und wähle an diesem den XPATH Ausdruck für item[167178]."

würd ich mich freun.

Mfg,

Tobi


----------



## eRaaaa (4. Jan 2012)

Also wo genau besteht jetzt das Problem, kannst du das nochmal kurz zusamenfassen? Denn nach deinem EDIT scheinst du ja schon eine Lösung zu haben, den String kannst du dir doch einfach zusammenbauen ?!


----------



## Highttower (5. Jan 2012)

Hallo,

entschuldige wenn mein Problem nicht ganz ersichtlich ist.

Wenn ich eine XML-Datei anspreche, kann ich momentan folgendes tun:


XML Knoten aus dem Dokument via XPath ansprechen
Kinder von XML-Knoten über den Index ansprechen

Ich würde gerne Kinder von XML Knoten via XPath ansprechen können.

Momentan übergebe ich Knoten an meine Workmethoden so: void Foo(String XPathZurParentNode, Node XmlNode, int indexDesKnotens)

Wenn ich jetzt ein Kindknoten ansprechen will, muss ich entweder mit einer Schleife alle Kindknoten abklappern und dort dann immer den NodeName prüfen oder ich baue mir einen XPath ausdruck (so mache ich das jetzt) zusammen:


```
String xpathExp = XPathZurParentNode + XmlNode.NodeName + "[" + indexDesKnotens + "]/" + NameDesGesuchtenKindes;
```

Dann das ganze an die getNodeList(siehe erster Post) übergeben um die Kinder heraus zu bekommen.

Aus C# kenn ich es, dass man an einem Kindknoten auch mit einer lokalen X-Path ansprechen kann ist das in Java auch Möglich oder muss ich jedes mal über das Dokument ansprechen?

Vielen Dank,

Tobi


----------

